

Protest the pope at 1:30: why? - driverdan
http://bengoldacre.posterous.com/protest-the-pope-at-130-why

======
devmonk
If Ben is really for Equality and Diversity, as he says, he would be pushing
for Catholics to allow anyone to be a priest that had the faith and ability to
be one, using the scandal and the dwindling number of priests in the church as
the reasons, and leave it at that.

By not allowing women priests and not allowing priests to marry, priests'
numbers have dwindled and they've basically had to take most of the people
that applied for the job, if they showed significant faith.

This was less of a problem when being a priest was something many families
thought were important. Parents would groom one of their children to become a
priest who might have otherwise gone on and been an average person in the
laity. This was a respected position, and a pretty good living up until the
last hundred years or so, so many would aspire to it. In many places in the
world, to some extent, many still do. However, it is much, much harder to find
priests than it used to be.

The church really needs to consider the fact that there were a significant
number of women and married people in the early church, and that even though
Jesus asked the disciples to put God and service to their neighbors first over
family, he did not say that women can't be priests, nor that priests couldn't
marry.

But, I respect that the Catholic church is doing the best it can given what
has happened, which was awful, and my heart goes out to all of those affected,
as does every Catholic I know.

I think anyone protesting the Pope though is probably less interested in
actual reform than just emitting anger and promoting division in the church.

------
J3L2404
Any organization that tells its followers that using birth control will earn
them eternal damnation is an enemy of the planet.

